# tu me fais craquer



## msbword

Bonjour,
Qu’est-ce que ça veut dire: “tu me fais craquer”, spécialement quand c’est dit par un homme à une femme?
Je vous remercie en avance!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Bonjour et bienvenue sur WR ! 
C'est plutôt bon signe.  

Il pourra dire aussi : je te trouve craquante (appétissante, belle, gentille, charmante, délicieuse... etc)


----------



## msbword

D'accord!  
Merci!


----------



## estellina63

Et comment dirait-on en anglais: tu me fais craquer = tu me plais beaucoup? Merci!!


----------



## mally pense

You could keep the 'crack' metaphor perhaps: You look cracking, You're a real cracker, I think you're cracking, etc.


----------



## WhereIsBrian

estellina63 said:


> Et comment dirait-on en anglais: tu me fais craquer = tu me plais beaucoup? Merci!!



Juste un petit mot:  "you look cracking" might not work if used in American English.  Pour "tu me plais beaucoup" on dit: "I like you a lot."


----------



## david314

estellina63 said:


> Et comment dirait-on en anglais: tu me fais craquer = tu me plais beaucoup? Merci!!


 Perhaps:  _You rock!_


----------



## falcoZ

You crack me up!

I can't think of anything closer to what you mean.


----------



## david314

falcoZ said:


> *You crack me up*!
> 
> I can't think of anything closer to what you mean.


  Cela veut dire: _ Tu me fais rire_.


----------



## falcoZ

My bad 

Thanks for correcting me anyways!


----------



## mdmullins

mally pense said:


> You could keep the 'crack' metaphor perhaps: You look cracking, You're a real cracker, I think you're cracking, etc.



Yes, I've heard this, but it would only work in Britain (/Australia??) The closest I can come up with _dans l'américain_ is:You're/she's a real knock-out.​MDMullins


----------



## Moon Palace

mally pense said:


> You could keep the 'crack' metaphor perhaps: You look cracking, You're a real cracker, I think you're cracking, etc.


That's interesting, but can we use the word 'crack' to say 'tu _me_ fais craquer'?  It seems to be intransitive from your examples, and how would we translate the idea that this effect is especially on me?


----------



## david314

david314 said:


> Perhaps: _You rock!_


 


Moon Palace said:


> That's interesting, but can we use the word 'crack' to say 'tu _me_ fais craquer'? It seems to be intransitive from your examples, and how would we translate the idea that this effect is especially on me?


 J'ai tendance à croire: _You rock* me*_*!* Ou:

_You rock *my *world_ -According to the youth of our times.

-We do not use the word, _crack_, in this context.

Oh yes, my work is done for the evening.


----------



## Velveteen

"You rock my world" to my ears is kind of "cheesy".  It's also a Michael Jackson song.  But I guess that would depend on what you like.  
Maybe we could say "You turn me on" although that definitely has sexual innuendos.  It's not an easy one to translate in American because we sometimes just simply say "I really like you" which sounds bland.


----------



## JerseyRich

"You look cracking" also seems to be something that someone older would say.


----------



## estellina63

Hi, thank you very much for all your answers! there are so many nuances in languages, i am new in wordreference and really think it is a great tool for translations and communication  
I liked: you are a real cracker, you rock me.


----------



## david314

estellina63 said:


> Hi, thank you very much for all your answers! there are so many nuances in languages, i am new in wordreference and really think it is a great tool for translations and communication
> I liked: you are a real *cracker*, you rock me.


 Please be aware that, in America, it's not a good idea to call a white person 'a _cracker_', as this is the equivalent of calling them 'the *_*n' *_word'. 

* a derogatory word which one must never use in reference to a man of color -pigé?


----------



## estellina63

ok, so better avoidin cracker... thanks!


----------



## mally pense

Obviously this all depends on age, situation, the seriiousness and nature of the relationship (if any) or the interchange, the country (clearly!) and probably so many other things that it's really impossible to arrive at the best suggestion except possibly by accident (and in fact, I don't think I've ever used 'cracker' or 'cracking' myself, at least not in a one-to-one situation). Of course I could cry out for more context, but on this occasion I won't because, who knows, I may be intruding on someone's privacy in doing so.


----------



## Eva Sadler

_Tu me fais craquer_ is mostly translated to _you make me crack/melt/fall apart_.  

It's a term meaning you would just melt in their arms or something.


----------



## emersonjones

Is it at all close to telling someone that you have a crush on them?

That, in English, would of course only apply to someone you're attracted to romantically/sexually--you wouldn't say it to a platonic friend or a family member. Is the same true of "se faire craquer" in French? Or could it be used as simply friendly, a less specific form of affection?


----------



## david314

david314 said:


> Perhaps: _You rock!_


 Perhaps not! Rather, that would be tu déchires! Well, at least I've been paying attention to you cabbages. 



emersonjones said:


> Is it at all close to telling someone that you have a crush on them?
> 
> That, in English, would of course only apply to someone you're attracted to romantically/sexually--you wouldn't say it to a platonic friend or a family member. Is the same true of "se faire craquer" in French? Or could it be used as simply friendly, a less specific form of affection?


  Bienvenue sur le forum, emersonjones! I would say that velveteen's suggestion of *You turn me* on is okay. You may find the following preexisting thread to be of interest: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=952938

-Preexisting threads can be reopened and added upon.


----------



## Chillibean

What about: _you drive me crazy._

Of course, this can have negative connotations, it all comes down to context and who is saying it to who and the tone of voice... But I think it captures the sentiment of _tu me fais craquer _really well. It means that the thought of that person, the feelings (emotional and physical) that he/she inspires in you, take over your mind/heart/body - but you love it!


----------



## msbword

Thanks for all the replies!  

"You drive me crazy" seems rather on point.


----------



## MikeOP

Moi, je dirais que <<tu me fais craquer>> est egale a  (les accents me manquent, je sais, mais je n'ai aucun clavier francais XD)

J'suis americain, et alors, je vous donne mon essai a traduiser

You are stunning
You make my knees weak
You make me melt


You make/get me hot and bothered
You turn my engine on


----------



## msbword

Merci, Mike!

Regarding the accents, here are some moderator recommendations:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=557434


----------



## MikeOP

de rien

Je dois sousligner que les deux derniers suivent mal les bienseances.... si-t-on ne connais point l'autre, on meritais un gifle.  Il vaut bien qu'on le dit en faisant des plaisanteries ou en parlant aux amoureux.

I must point out that the last two translations are a bit vulgar or inappropriate if one doesn't really know the other person...one would deserve a slap.  It's better that one say such a thing as a joke or to a lover.


----------



## Biglake

I'd probably say: "I think you're amazing".


----------



## franc 91

C'est le coup de foudre - I'm falling in love with you, you're irresistible (I can't help it).


----------



## xiancee

What about "You turn me on" (without the engine mentionned by MikeOP)


----------



## Biglake

xiancee,  "You turn me on" sounds a bit 70s / Austin Powers (highly sexualized), but no doubt it would work in the the right situation...


----------



## xiancee

I mentionned it because "tu me fais craquer" sounds quite corny too!


----------



## franc 91

I fancy you


----------



## Biglake

"I fancy you" wouldn't work in Canadian or U.S. English


----------

